# MLB App on Bolt ready for April 3rd?



## JayMan747 (Nov 10, 2008)

Will the MLB app be ready for Bolt for Opening Day (April 3-4)?


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

MLB.tv usually updates the apps right near opening day. So we won't know until then.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

hope so, becasue comcast is having a pissing match with my teams RSN...


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

MichaelK said:


> hope so, becasue comcast is having a pissing match with my teams RSN...


Unless you run a VPN or with a DNS service, you are gonna be blacked out on MLB.TV(I'm assuming the Yankees).


----------



## 7thton (Mar 3, 2005)

jayman747 said:


> will the mlb app be ready for bolt for opening day (april 3-4)?


please!!!!!


----------



## 7thton (Mar 3, 2005)

Chuck_IV said:


> Unless you run a VPN or with a DNS service, you are gonna be blacked out on MLB.TV(I'm assuming the Yankees).


Maybe he wants to watch an out of market team, since he can't watch his in market team?


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

I think you can still watch the in market team after the game ends. You just can't watch it live.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

New this year is being able to watch in market games but only road games and only if you subscribe to the local RSN that carries the games. This is not for every team. And doesn't work for the OP since the RSN is in dispute with his carrier.


----------



## brewcrewfan (Jun 27, 2010)

I recommend using "Unblock us" for a proxy server. It costs about $5.00 a month. I used it last year with MLB TV. Not only did I get my local team live I also got ESPN games (Sunday Night Baseball, etc). 

Google unblock us. The cool thing is you can have a trial period for 1 week without providing a credit card, just an email. 

Another cool thing I learned is on the PS3 using MLB TV, you can most of the time choose an audio of TV or radio. If you choose radio they fix the AM/TV delay to.


----------



## 7thton (Mar 3, 2005)

brewcrewfan said:


> Another cool thing I learned is on the PS3 using MLB TV, you can most of the time choose an audio of TV or radio. If you choose radio they fix the AM/TV delay to.


That is a great feature.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

I hope it shows up before opening day. I have other ways to watch it on my TV in room that has the bolt, but would be nice.


----------



## redovian (Mar 18, 2016)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> I hope it shows up before opening day. I have other ways to watch it on my TV in room that has the bolt, but would be nice.


Especially when they advertise that it is available for the Bolt. I would have never gotten the Bolt had I known this was not true. Of course when I contacted them about returning my Bolt they said it was too late.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2016)

redovian said:


> Especially when they advertise that it is available for the Bolt. I would have never gotten the Bolt had I known this was not true. Of course when I contacted them about returning my Bolt they said it was too late.


Use smallBack aims court or a class action for features advertised and not delivered.

Also report to FTC and BBB.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Ha! Bolt advertising is a class unto itself.


----------



## Juzbee_Yourself (Jan 17, 2016)

I have had angst over the MLB.TV app issue also, but I've developed a contingency plan. Since MLB.TV is available on my Tivo Mini's, I'm going to move my bolt to one of the bedrooms and put one of the mini's in my living room where I watch baseball.


----------



## redovian (Mar 18, 2016)

I want Tivo to be successful so I don't really want to sue them. It's just disappointing that they were not more accommodating since it is their mistake. Which they clearly are not worried about correcting. 

If they are not willing to take the product back then they should at least give me free service while the app is not available. They continue to say its coming soon...that is just bad business to piss off a customer from what is already a very small customer base.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2016)

redovian said:


> I want Tivo to be successful so I don't really want to sue them. It's just disappointing that they were not more accommodating since it is their mistake. Which they clearly are not worried about correcting.
> 
> If they are not willing to take the product back then they should at least give me free service while the app is not available. They continue to say its coming soon...that is just bad business to piss off a customer from what is already a very small customer base.


They have plenty of money.

Spend $100M+ on R&D.

Some small claim, class action or BBB complaints might make them spend some of that money to deliver what they promised.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

The MLB app just showed up on my Bolt.

Edit: Along with a lot of blue circles. So something is going wonky.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

Showing on my Bolt as well this morning. Good news for those who have been concerned.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Was it after a call in? I haven't seen it yet. 

Works fine on my minis. 

Edit: Bingo! On second attempt it showed up. Logged in and working.

Second edit: GUI is more like my Sony tv than the minis which are different.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Showed up this morning also. Watched a bit of the Dodgers/Rangers game from last night, pretty fast interface ( at least compared to my premiere). 
It is showing closed captions, I went to settings and didn't see how to turn it off.
Didn't really spend much time with it tho, just making sure it was working.


----------



## redovian (Mar 18, 2016)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Showed up this morning also. Watched a bit of the Dodgers/Rangers game from last night, pretty fast interface ( at least compared to my premiere).
> It is showing closed captions, I went to settings and didn't see how to turn it off.
> Didn't really spend much time with it tho, just making sure it was working.


Working for me. Finally!

No closed captions for me. At least not while watching a live game. Not sure where that setting would be either...not much in the MLB App settings.


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

I'm curious to see if the 60 fps feature new to MLB.tv this season is also coming to TiVos.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

keenanSR said:


> I'm curious to see if the 60 fps feature new to MLB.tv this season is also coming to TiVos.


MLB.tv webpage does not list TiVo for 60 fps.


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

TonyD79 said:


> MLB.tv webpage does not list TiVo for 60 fps.


I know, I was hoping it would eventually show up on the TiVo. Guess I'll have to dig my PS3 out of the garage as I'm curious to see how it looks.


----------



## humbb (Jan 27, 2014)

keenanSR said:


> I know, I was hoping it would eventually show up on the TiVo. Guess I'll have to dig my PS3 out of the garage as I'm curious to see how it looks.


Unfortunately they recently removed the PS3 from the MLB.TV marketing webpage for 60fps support. :down: Now I'm hoping it will eventually show up on the PS3. They still show the PS4 as a supported device.


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

humbb said:


> Unfortunately they recently removed the PS3 from the MLB.TV marketing webpage for 60fps support. :down: Now I'm hoping it will eventually show up on the PS3. They still show the PS4 as a supported device.


Where are you seeing that, the pages I've looked at still show the PS3 as a capable device?


----------



## humbb (Jan 27, 2014)

keenanSR said:


> Where are you seeing that, the pages I've looked at still show the PS3 as a capable device?


Over here: http://mlb.mlb.com/mlb/subscriptions/index.jsp#connected-devices


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

humbb said:


> Over here: http://mlb.mlb.com/mlb/subscriptions/index.jsp#connected-devices


Okay, I see it, thanks.



> Available on MLB.TV Premium and MLB.TV Single Team
> 
> Watch live baseball games on your favorite connected devices with all MLB.TV subscriptions. Simply log-in through your favorite devce, link your account and watch streaming baseball in HD Quality.
> 
> 60 frames per second is available for MLB.TV Premium subscribers on the following supported devices: Apple TV 4, iPhone 6+, iPhone 6S+, iPad, Chromecast, PlayStation®4, Roku®, Xbox One and Xbox 360.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Updated app just showed up on one mini.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Showed up on my Roku.

I guess it looks better than on the Bolt, but not enough to really chear about.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Showed up on my Roku. I guess it looks better than on the Bolt, but not enough to really chear about.


What showed up on Roku?


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

TonyD79 said:


> What showed up on Roku?


updated MLB app


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> updated MLB app


Oh. What's it look like? Mine is not old but doesn't look anything like bolt or my tv. Those look the same.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

brewcrewfan said:


> I recommend using "Unblock us" for a proxy server. It costs about $5.00 a month. I used it last year with MLB TV. Not only did I get my local team live I also got ESPN games (Sunday Night Baseball, etc).
> 
> Google unblock us. The cool thing is you can have a trial period for 1 week without providing a credit card, just an email.
> 
> Another cool thing I learned is on the PS3 using MLB TV, you can most of the time choose an audio of TV or radio. If you choose radio they fix the AM/TV delay to.


The Unblock Us website doesn't give specific instructions for TiVos: https://www.unblock-us.com/how-to-set-up/

If I want to use Unblock Us only on my TiVo (not on my router), does anyone know exactly how I can do so in the TiVo network settings? I could probably figure it out, but I thought I'd ask here first before attempting it on my own.


----------



## humbb (Jan 27, 2014)

keenanSR said:


> I know, I was hoping it would eventually show up on the TiVo. Guess I'll have to dig my PS3 out of the garage as I'm curious to see how it looks.


Good news Keenan, last night I received a MLB.TV update on the PS3 (version 2.70) claiming to provide 60fps support. :up: So time to start digging through your garage.

BTW, how can I tell if a live game is streaming at 60fps on the PS3? MLB says it's offered only for select live games, so I assume archives are excluded.


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

humbb said:


> Good news Keenan, last night I received a MLB.TV update on the PS3 (version 2.70) claiming to provide 60fps support. :up: So time to start digging through your garage.
> 
> BTW, how can I tell if a live game is streaming at 60fps on the PS3? MLB says it's offered only for select live games, so I assume archives are excluded.


Thanks for the update and I'm not sure how to tell, I guess it would depend on the capabilities of your playback scenario, whether your equipment will report what it's seeing/passing through. If I feed the PS3 through my Oppo 103D it should tell me what signal type it's sensing at its input. I'll have to hook it up, and hope it's still running, it's been several years since I've even had juice to it.

----------------------

I just remembered I swapped my PS3 for a Panny BDP to give to our mother so I can't test out the MLB app on that device.

I have checked it out on the Roku 3 and the Brewers/Astros game on right now looks freakishly good, as good as a regular broadcast, in fact, maybe even cleaner and with less video noise.

And while I know the TiVo wasn't listed as a 60 fps device, and I've only viewed this one game, but I'd swear it's the same quality as the Roku, extremely smooth and very sharp and clean. I did have to re-login to the TiVo app which can sometimes indicate an app update has been done.

Anyone else have comments on what they're seeing?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Playing around tonight while watching the giants and athletics. 

MLB on mini is watchable but there is the slight strobing that gives me pause for watching streamed sports. It can especially be seen when a ball is thrown or hit. It is not smooth but almost blinking. 

Using the bolt, it is much smoother. Still some slight strobing on thrown balls but I'd be hard pressed to say from watching without knowing it that I was not watching a full linear channel. 

I've been a huge critic of the detail picture quality of MLB.tv on a large tv. So far, I'm almost impressed. I will have to play with various devices to see if it is an improvement in MLB.tv quality or the Bolt. 

And this is important to me as I had to drop the all HD directv for the mixed HD/SD fios baseball coverage. 

I've been a fan of MLB.tv for portability. If the quality stays this high, I could be a fan overall.


----------



## ukwildcat4life (Apr 13, 2014)

I have been testing several devices today/tonight including the Bolt, Mini, Roku 3, Apple TV (3rd generation), and the Xbox 360.

The games looked great on on all of them but I encountered some video pausing on the mini's updated app and the xbox 360. On the Bolt, Roku 3, and Apple TV, however the video was very smooth.

To my knowledge, the Bolt is not one of the devices that will get the 60 FPS but I honestly cannot see a difference in the Roku and Bolt ( the Roku is supposed to support the 60 FPS)...the video on my Bolt was very smooth and crisp and overall I'm impressed. The only issue I saw was the clickable line score is not working but hopefully they will get that working when the regular season starts. I submitted a complaint on that feature on the MLB support Forum so we will see how that goes. Would like to hear from others about your thoughts on the video quality, etc and if you have compared your Bolt to other devices, etc.


----------



## ukwildcat4life (Apr 13, 2014)

Ok I just went back to the MLB website to take another look at the devices that are supposed to support the 60 FPS and to my surprise they had updated that list within the last few hours and it now includes the Tivo..... so our eyes wasn't playing tricks on us after all... I kinda thought there was no difference in what I saw between the Tivo, Apple TV, and Roku. Here is a direct quote from their website:


60 frames per second is available for MLB.TV Premium subscribers on the following supported devices: iPhone 6+, iPhone 6S+, iPad, Android Tablets, Apple TV 3, Apple TV 4, Chromecast Roku®, Xbox One FireTV, Android TV, Nexus, LG (2014 and later), Sony (2014 and later), Panasonic (2014 and later), and TiVO (series 4, 5, 6 and Mini).


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

That is good news. I wonder how we can tell. Maybe the Giants game I watched was using it. I only played with the Giants game because it was on the MLB channel as well.


----------



## 7thton (Mar 3, 2005)

ukwildcat4life said:


> Ok I just went back to the MLB website to take another look at the devices that are supposed to support the 60 FPS and to my surprise they had updated that list within the last few hours and it now includes the Tivo..... so our eyes wasn't playing tricks on us after all... I kinda thought there was no difference in what I saw between the Tivo, Apple TV, and Roku. Here is a direct quote from their website:
> 
> 60 frames per second is available for MLB.TV Premium subscribers on the following supported devices: iPhone 6+, iPhone 6S+, iPad, Android Tablets, Apple TV 3, Apple TV 4, Chromecast Roku®, Xbox One FireTV, Android TV, Nexus, LG (2014 and later), Sony (2014 and later), Panasonic (2014 and later), and TiVO (series 4, 5, 6 and Mini).


No Bolt. 

EDIT: Wait....is the Bolt a "series 6?"


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Bolt is 6. Yes.


----------



## 7thton (Mar 3, 2005)

TonyD79 said:


> Bolt is 6. Yes.


Great, thanks!


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Just be aware that spring training games will most likely not support 60fps. You should never judge quality based on these games. Every year they have been much worse quality than regular season because of the source they get the feeds from.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

rainwater said:


> Just be aware that spring training games will most likely not support 60fps. You should never judge quality based on these games. Every year they have been much worse quality than regular season because of the source they get the feeds from.


This year the PQ has been good to excellent for spring, though.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

TonyD79 said:


> This year the PQ has been good to excellent for spring, though.


Yes, but I still wouldn't judge too much until the regular season starts. Most of the spring training locations aren't using the regular production setups. I doubt many (or any) spring training games are setup to do 60fps.


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

TonyD79 said:


> This year the PQ has been good to excellent for spring, though.


I noticed a big jump in quality just this Friday which is when I believe the new/updated app was released to devices. I had to re-login to both the Roku 3 and the Roamio Pro app which is something that I only have to do when something has changed with the app itself.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

It also coincides with the shift to major league parks for most games.


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

TonyD79 said:


> It also coincides with the shift to major league parks for most games.


Yes, could be that better broadcast facilities are contributing to the better quality as well. There's no question though, the difference between the quality of last season's app and right now is very noticeable.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

keenanSR said:


> Yes, could be that better broadcast facilities are contributing to the better quality as well. There's no question though, the difference between the quality of last season's app and right now is very noticeable.


Oh I agree. I noted it a while back in one of these threads. Spring training looked better than I've ever seen both on linear channels and mlb.tv.


----------



## JIH804 (Oct 17, 2015)

If you happen to be a T-mobile customer, they are offering a free year of MLB.tv premium to customers. You have to sign up by April 10th, see the details here:

http://9to5mac.com/2016/04/03/how-to-free-year-mlb-tv-premium-live/

It worked for me, I'm watching TOR v TB on the Bolt now. Great picture quality!


----------

